# Récupération Mail sur Ipad HEEELLLLPPPP



## chocapik (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche un logiciel me permettant de récupérer mes mails sur mon Ipad.
J'ai téléchargé iMacsoft iPad to Mac Transfer, mais en fait il n'est pas possible de récupérer les mails avec .

Hier, il y a eu un bug CHEZ GOOGLE, ma boite mail c'est soudainement vidé... j'ai tout essayé rien à faire pour récupérer mes mails...

Par chance mon ipad, n'est pas connecté en au wifi depuis lundi, donc l'ensemble de mes mails sont dessus et je souhaite les récupérer !! 

Une idée de logiciel ou solution autre ??? HEEEELLLLLPPPPP MEEEE !!!


----------



## chocapik (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai téléchargé ce logiciel 

Free Scan Mac

malheureusement contrairement à ce qui est dit, je ne peux pas récupérer mes mails...

Une idée ? une solution ... ??? 

Merci à tous


----------



## tojema (21 Mars 2014)

Supprimer toute synchro du logiciel Mail...
De cette manière, les mails sur l'Ipad ne seront pas supprimés.
Ensuite, renvoyer tous les mails vers une adresse...
Je suppose que celà devrait fonctionner..


----------



## chocapik (21 Mars 2014)

Oui, j'ai pensé à faire ça , mais je n'ose pas pour l'instant de peur de perdre mes mails ...


----------



## LukeSkywalker (21 Mars 2014)

Il te faut quelque chose comme ça 
https://www.ecamm.com/mac/phoneview/
Je n'ai jamais testé et je ne sais pas si ça prend les mails aussi...


----------



## chocapik (21 Mars 2014)

Merci ! En effet c'est ce type de logiciel dont j'ai besoin, malheureusement celui ci ne récupéré pas les mails ...&#128560;


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2014)

tojema a dit:


> Supprimer toute synchro du logiciel Mail...
> De cette manière, les mails sur l'Ipad ne seront pas supprimés.
> Ensuite, renvoyer tous les mails vers une adresse...
> Je suppose que celà devrait fonctionner..


dans ce genre d'idée il y a une manip simple

glisser le message
soit  dans la BAL d'un AUTRE imap
(même un autre gmail)

soit dans une bal d'archivage crée  par toi dans Mail ipad


----------

